# Ram Tweakers Version DDR3



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

With much respect to theonetruwill and paulieg who helped keep the older DDR and DDR2 RAM Tweakers thread I feel we are in need of a DDR3 compilation of speeds and voltages needed to run said speeds.

Reasoning: 
  I see a lot of users who want to overclock the memory, and I feel a quick view of what we all can do, with voltages, it should make it easier for those looking to achieve similar results. I require only the basics in the image, CPU-z CPU and memory tabs, along with any other info you can muster in windows that might help the next guy Other than that I would ask that you post the voltage required for the memory and the Vtt.

Rules:
  No pissing and moaning. If you feel something is wrong PM me, don't go on a rant here please. Results can be achieved in bios or with windows tools. This thread isn't about stability, its about how far or how tight we can get the memory! Feel free to add multiple shots if you want to try speeds for each CAS level or just want an improved ranking

Submissions:
  I'm going to keep a simple list for now until there is enough people to warrant proper charts. For now, along with the screen, I would love to see them submitted like this...
User Name | OC speed | memory kit w/OC timings | memory voltage | Vtt | CPU  Or... 
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC3-17000 8-11-8-27 | 1.74V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860

Screenshots:
  Would love to see screens with as much of the information as possible






My 24/7 settings as an example

Now lets get some big numbers going here and see what you can do with DDR3


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

Overall Speed
Hayder_Master | 2496Mhz | 4GB Kingmax PC3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.80 | 1.300v| i7 860
sneekypeet | 2460MHz | 4 GB Trident PC3-16000 9-11-9-27 | 1.80V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
cadaveca | 2408Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 8-11-8-27 | 1.725 | 1.351v| i7 870
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC3-17000 8-11-8-27 | 1.74V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
Hayder_Master | 2400Mhz | 4GB Kingmax PC3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.76 | 1.25v| i7 860
MetalRacer | 2204MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
MetalRacer | 2200MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
cadaveca | 2156Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 7-10-7-30 | 1.65v | 1.44v| i7 870
jsfitz54 | 2080mhz | 6GB GSkill Trident F3-16000CL9T 9-9-9-24 2N | 1.31v | 1.4Vtt | i7 950
MetalRacer | 2010MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 7-7-7-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
cadaveca | 2006Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-9-6-27 | 1.65 | 1.351v| i7 870
AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-9-6-24 | 1.7V | 1.42Vtt | Xeon W3520
Cold Storm | 2000MHz | 4 GB Gskill PC3 17600 6-9-8-21 | 1.65v | 1.45Vtt | I5 750
SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-21 | 1.825V | 1.44Vtt | i7 930
SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-24 | 1.72V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930
Lisburnni | 2000MHz| 6GB Corsair Dominators  , PC3 10700 | 8-9-8-25 |1.65v | X.XXVtt | i7 950
AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 8 GB Gskill Ripjaws 2000Mhz 8-11-8-24 | 1.68V | 1.27CPU/NB | Phenom II 1090T
 Cold Storm | 2000mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 9-10-9-28 | 1.65v | 1.4vtt | i7 870
BeepBeep2 | 1950MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Speed Series PC3-17600 7-8-7-20 | 1.73V | 1.54 NB | PII 965
paulieg | 1930 | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.41Vtt | i7 920
Lisburnni | 1910MHz | 6 GB Corsair Dominators PC3-10700 9-9-9-27 | 1.65V | 1.355 Vtt | i7 950
overclocking101 | 1886MHz | Muskin REDline #996805 | 7-8-7-28-1T | 1.68V |1.35V VTT | i5-655k
paulieg |1866 | 8 GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Redlines | 8-9-8-24 | 1.625V | 1.087VCCIO | i7 2600K
BeepBeep2 | 1844MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Project X PC3-16000 6-6-6-18 | 1.74V | 1.10 NB | PII 965
cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@4.37
cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 7-7-7-21 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@3.6
paulieg |1820 | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.35Vtt | i7 920
garyinhere | 1804MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-8-6-24 | 1.65V | 1.329VTT | Xeon W3520
cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Wintec AMPX PC10666 (HCH9) 6-6-6-18 1T | 1.9V | n/a | 955@3.6
cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Nanya PC8500 OEM 10-10-10-30 1T | 1.7V | n/a | 955@3.6
cdawall | 1704MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.14V | n/a | 955@3.62
cdawall | 1704MHz | 4x1 GB Samsung PC8500 OEM (HCF8) 8-8-8-24 1T | 2.2V | n/a | 955@3.6
MetalRacer | 1674MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 6-6-6-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
cdawall | 1640mhz | G.Skill Tridents 2000 CL6-7-6-22 | 1.66v | 1.19v | Core i3 560ES
Arctucas | 1604MHz | 6 GB Mushkin PC3-10700 7-9-7-24 | 1.67V | 1.50Vtt | i7 950
SonDa5 l 1600mhz l G.Skill Black Pi PC3-12800 5-7-6-24 | 1.63V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930
cbupdd | 1600MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 5-7-6-18 | 1.62V | 1.27Vtt | i7 920
Wrigleyvillain | 1600MHz | 4 GB Super Talent PC3-17000 6-6-6-18 | 1.63V | 1.325Vtt | i5 760 
mastrdrver | 1600MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi (blue) 1600 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.60V | 1.275Vtt | i7 920 
MoonPig | 1600MHz | 4 GB G-Skill ECO PC3-10700 7-8-7-24 | 1.35V | TBC | i5 760
3dsage | 1600MHz | 4 GB Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 1T | 1.5V | 0.856 VTT | i5 2500K
Cold Storm | 1600mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 | 1.6v | 1.4vtt | i7 870
Erixx | 1600 Mhz | 6GB Kingston HyperX  | 8-8-8-20 | 1,65 v | i5 750
cbupdd | 1000MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 4-7-6-16 | 1.7V | 1.3Vtt | i7 920

CAS4 Results
cbupdd | 1000MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 4-7-6-16 | 1.7V | 1.3Vtt | i7 920

CAS5 Results
cbupdd | 1600MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 5-7-6-18 | 1.62V | 1.27Vtt | i7 920
SonDa5 l 1600mhz l G.Skill Black Pi PC3-12800 5-7-6-24 | 1.63V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930

CAS6 Results
cadaveca | 2006Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-9-6-27 | 1.65 | 1.351v| i7 870
AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-9-6-24 | 1.7V | 1.42Vtt | Xeon W3520
Cold Storm | 2000mhz | 4 GB Gskill PC3 17600 6-9-8-21 | 1.65v | 1.45Vtt | I5 750
BeepBeep2 | 1844MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Project X PC3-16000 6-6-6-18 | 1.74V | 1.10 NB | PII 965
cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@4.37
garyinhere | 1804MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-8-6-24 | 1.65V | 1.329VTT | Xeon W3520
cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Wintec AMPX PC10666 (HCH9) 6-6-6-18 1T | 1.9V | n/a | 955@3.6
cdawall | 1704MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.14V | n/a | 955@3.62
MetalRacer | 1674MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 6-6-6-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
cdawall | 1640mhz | G.Skill Tridents 2000 CL6-7-6-22 | 1.66v | 1.19v | Core i3 560ES
Wrigleyvillain | 1600MHz | 4 GB Super Talent PC3-17000 6-6-6-18 | 1.63V | 1.325Vtt | i5 760 

CAS7 Results
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
cadaveca | 2156Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 7-10-7-30 | 1.65v | 1.44v| i7 870
MetalRacer | 2010MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 7-7-7-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-21 | 1.825V | 1.44Vtt | i7 930
SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-24 | 1.72V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930
BeepBeep2 | 1950MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Speed Series PC3-17600 7-8-7-20 | 1.73V | 1.54 NB | PII 965
overclocking101 | 1886MHz | Muskin REDline #996805 | 7-8-7-28-1T | 1.68V |1.35V VTT | i5-655k
cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 7-7-7-21 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@3.6
BeepBeep2 | 1822MHz | 2 GB Crucial Ballistix PC3-8500 7-6-5-15 | 2.41V | 1.45 NB | PII 965
Arctucas | 1604MHz | 6 GB Mushkin PC3-10700 7-9-7-24 | 1.67V | 1.50Vtt | i7 950
mastrdrver | 1600MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi (blue) 1600 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.60V | 1.275Vtt | i7 920 
MoonPig | 1600MHz | 4 GB G-Skill ECO PC3-10700 7-8-7-24 | 1.35V | TBC | i5 760
3dsage | 1600MHz | 4 GB Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 1T | 1.5V | 0.856 VTT | i5 2500K
Cold Storm | 1600mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 | 1.6v | 1.4vtt | i7 870

CAS8 Results
cadaveca | 2408Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 8-11-8-27 | 1.725 | 1.351v| i7 870
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC3-17000 8-11-8-27 | 1.74V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
MetalRacer | 2204MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
MetalRacer | 2200MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x
Lisburnni | 2000mhz | 6GB Corsair Dominators  , PC3 10700 | 8-9-8-25 |1.65v | X.XXVtt | i7 950
AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 8 GB Gskill Ripjaws 2000Mhz 8-11-8-24 | 1.68V | 1.27CPU/NB | Phenom II 1090T
paulieg | 1930 | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.41Vtt | i7 920
paulieg |1866 | 8 GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Redlines | 8-9-8-24 | 1.625V | 1.087VCCIO | i7 2600K
paulieg | 1820MHz | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.35Vtt | i7 920
cdawall | 1704MHz | 4x1 GB Samsung PC8500 OEM (HCF8) 8-8-8-24 1T | 2.2V | n/a | 955@3.6
Erixx | 1600 Mhz | 6GB Kingston HyperX CL8 1600 | 8-8-8-20 | 1,65 v | i5 750

CAS9 Results
sneekypeet | 2460MHz | 4 GB Trident PC3-16000 9-11-9-27 | 1.80V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
jsfitz54 | 2080mhz | 6GB GSkill Trident F3-16000CL9T 9-9-9-24 2N | 1.31v | 1.4Vtt | i7 950
Cold Storm | 2000mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 9-10-9-28 | 1.65v | 1.4vtt | i7 870
Lisburnni | 1910MHz | 6 GB Corsair Dominators PC3-10700 9-9-9-27 | 1.65V | 1.355 Vtt | i7 950

CAS10 Results
Hayder_Master | 2496Mhz | 4GB Kingmax PC3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.80 | 1.300v| i7 860
Hayder_Master | 2400Mhz | kingmax 2200 pc3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.76 | 1.25v| i7 860
cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Nanya PC8500 OEM 10-10-10-30 1T | 1.7V | n/a | 955@3.6


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2010)

Ready for something big?






MoonPig | 1600MHz | 4 GB G-Skill ECO PC3-10700 7-8-7-24 | 1.35V | TBC | i5 760


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 19, 2010)

wow what I.C.'s do the new crucials run?? did micron release a new chip?? the 1600mhz balltistix with temp monitoring were not good overclockers at all, in fact most of their 1.65v ddr3 is crap, glad to see their newer stuff perofrming better


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe they are power chips, but I haven't removed the spreaders to verify, they just react and OC like power chip ICs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

is DDR3 overclocking overrated? There has to be a few of you pushing for over 2K ram speeds


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine:






EDIT: adding CPU-Tweaker screenshot:






I had these running at 2100MHZ 9-10-9-27-86 1.69V until, after having some bluescreens, I talked to Shannon at eVGA who told me to back them down to 1600MHz because 4000MHz+ uncore was not good for my system.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Mine:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CPU-Zmemory.jpg
> 
> I had these running at 2100MHZ 9-10-9-27-86 1.69V until, after having some bluescreens, I talked to Shannon at eVGA who told me to back them down to 1600MHz because 4000MHz+ uncore was not good for my system.



I assume they are on 1.65V now for 1604MHz? Also, what Vtt please?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 20, 2010)

1.67V in BIOS.

+300 mV Vtt.

I got tired of trying to fine tune this board and simply got it working and left it there, so the voltages are probably higher than necessary.


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've got SuperTalent Project X DDR3-2000 CL7 sticks in my sig stable at 1844 CAS 6-6-6-18 1.74v...

Here was my running list at XtremeSystems.org, I guess I oughta get that updated as I forgot and neglected it.







Once I get my 1100T I'll update with CAS 7 or possibly a higher CAS 6. This CPU's IMC won't take anything above the frequency above, nomatter what timings.

If you wanna see the max suicide I could get from the sticks it shows that in my avatar at XtremeSystems. Maxed at 1880 6-6-6 @ 1.75v


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain | 1600MHz | 4 GB Super Talent PC3-17000 6-6-6-18 | 1.63V | i5 760 4Ghz

Similar sticks to Beeps though slightly lower binned probably, Hyper MGH-E afaik. Will do 2000 7-7-7-20. Have yet to really spend the time to see how high they will go CAS 6. Once I get a CPU that doesn't top out at 10x RAM multi I will run 2200+ 8-8-8-24 as they should do that at 1.65v.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 20, 2010)

@sneekypeet

After seeing the updated list, I understand what you were asking about my Vtt; it is actually 1.5V (1.2 +300mV). I hope that helps.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> @sneekypeet
> 
> After seeing the updated list, I understand what you were asking about my Vtt; it is actually 1.5V (1.2 +300mV). I hope that helps.



will edit it out, thought stock was 1.1V


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 20, 2010)

Hayder_Master | 2400Mhz | kingmax 2200 pc3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.76 | 1.25v| i7 860


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Dec 20, 2010)

@ sneekypeet- 
CPUNB volt was 1.4v I believe. Overdrive told a lie. 

Here's a set of 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3-1600 CAS 8 @ 1822 7-6-5-15 90ns TRFC...couldnt get them to do 6-6-5-15 at that speed though.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427603




Here's my 2x2GB SuperTalent Speed Series DDR3-2200 CAS 8-8-8-24 (PC3-17600) kit that's in the for sale section...this is before I bought the Project X and it's the highest speed I'm able to hit at all with the 965 which is also in the FS section:





CPUNB was around 1.54 for this one. Had to jack it up really high to squeeze out the last few mhz.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me get some food in meh belleh and I will get the two new listings up and correct the NB of the original


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be playing with my Geil Ultra 2133's later. Results coming later tonight.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2010)

paulieg |1820 | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.35Vtt | i7 920

This kit was designed for LGA 1156, so it's hard to get it to run at rated speeds in triple channel. It does seem to respond well to tight timings. I think I remember getting it to CAS 7 at 1800, but it's been 6 months since I've really done any tweaking with it. Gonna play with it over the next couple of days. I'm not sure how high I want to run VTT. I like these sticks too much to kill them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2010)

Updated 

@ BeepBeep2, can you fill me in on the voltages I have question marks in place of?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a thought. Maybe we should split entries into dual and triple channel configurations. There is simply no way for triple channel to match the raw speed of dual.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have a 980x its easily attainable


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just a thought. Maybe we should split entries into dual and triple channel configurations. There is simply no way for triple channel to match the raw speed of dual.



Wasn't really an e-peen thing I can break it up no problem. But if we are going for the gusto, someone give me a reason to break out my 2560MHz screen shot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't seen cadaveca post scores yet


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Wasn't really an e-peen thing I can break it up no problem. But if we are going for the gusto, someone give me a reason to break out my 2560MHz screen shot



LOL. I hear you on that. I just like to be able to compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. I'm just anal like that. 

Gonna have to push VTT on these sticks. I'm thinking that is what is holding them back on 1366.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-9-6-24 | 1.7V | 1.42Vtt | Xeon W3520





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485555


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-9-6-24 | 1.7V | 1.42Vtt | Xeon W3520
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/pic.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485555



Those are some nice sticks. I haven't had any luck hitting 2000 or better on 1366. Gonna push the VTT on the Geil's tonight and see what happens. Just trying to avoid killing hardware these days...


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Dec 22, 2010)

BeepBeep2 | 1950MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Speed Series PC3-17600 7-8-7-20 | 1.73V | 1.54 NB | PII 965
BeepBeep2 | 1880MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Project X PC3-16000 6-6-6-18 | 1.75V | 1.45 NB | PII 965
BeepBeep2 | 1844MHz | 4 GB SuperTalent Project X PC3-16000 6-6-6-18 | 1.74V | 1.41 NB | PII 965
BeepBeep2 | 1822MHz | 2 GB Crucial Ballistix PC3-12800 7-6-5-15 | 2.41V | 1.45 NB | PII 965


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 22, 2010)

No pictures?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> No pictures?



I think that was in response to me asking for voltages for his listings


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Dec 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> No pictures?



What sneekypeet just posted


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2010)

I got one.. 

Cold Storm|2000mhz|4ghz Gskill PC3 17600 6-9-8-21|1.65v|1.45Vtt| I5 750


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2010)

Thread makes me want to throw the Gigabyte board in and tweak these piS again.. Or grab something else.. lol


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 22, 2010)

Can I play? You guys consider phase change cooling cheating? I really don't feel like putting the air cooler back on...


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 22, 2010)

I was looking through my album and found this:






when I was running the uncore 4000MHz+. I believe I was at ~1.71V on the RAM.

I have since dropped to the current specs previously posted.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

chuchnit said:


> Can I play? You guys consider phase change cooling cheating? I really don't feel like putting the air cooler back on...



No rules, just that it comes with a screen shot and the info I need for the list



Arctucas said:


> I was looking through my album and found this:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/SuperPi11-27-10.jpg
> 
> ...



can I get an edit on one of these for the new addition? 
sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC3-17000 8-11-8-27 | 1.74V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> can I get an edit on one of these for the new addition?
> sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC3-17000 8-11-8-27 | 1.74V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860



No need to change anything on my scores, if that is what you are asking, I just thought I would share.

Maybe one of these days I will get around to attempting some serious overclocking with this rig...

What I really need is a Westmere so I can get the high RAM speeds with a lower uncore!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 25, 2010)

what about 2.5Ghz sneeky 

Hayder_Master | 2496Mhz | 4GB Kingmax PC3 17600 10-11-10-30 | 1.80 | 1.300v| i7 860


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Hayder, now you are actually making me want to try CAS10. I hit over 2500 at CAS9, but now I want to try for 2600


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 26, 2010)

Hayder any idea what the read bandwidth was on that?


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 26, 2010)

Il have a go at this  

Lisburnni , i7 950 , Corsair dominators 6gb , 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 1910mhz 9-9-9-27 . 1.65v ram, cpu 1.406v (bios) , QPI 1.355V (bios) 





is this format ok ?

Il keep upping the bclk 

EDIT , slightly different settings , same hardware 

Lisburnni , i7 950 , Corsair dominators 6gb , 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 1920mhz 9-9-9-27 . 1.65v ram, cpu 1.412v (bios) , QPI 1.375V (bios)


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure how I missed that

Thread is up to date. Come on fellas, bring the clocks. Sort of surprised there isn't a ton of CAS6 AMD entries coming in


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 29, 2010)

so I'll push mine some today. I have been lazy lately havent been doing reviews and havent ben pushing much. but with taxes coming, layoff just happened. fuck it! my cpu tops at 1900mhzish so ill see what I can do within the limits. with a good imc this kit I have now (redlines) has done 2200mhz


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2010)

cadaveca | 2006Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-8-6-24 @ 6-9-6-27 | 1.65 | 1.351v| i7 870






cadaveca | 2408Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-8-6-24 @ 8-11-8-27 | 1.725 | 1.351v| i7 870


----------



## lisburnni (Dec 31, 2010)

EDIT - had another tweak

Lisburnni , i7 950 , Corsair dominators 6gb , 1600mhz 7-8-7-20 @ 2000mhz 8-9-8-25 . 1.65v ram, cpu 1.412v (bios) , QPI 1.500V (bios) 





what is the safe limit for the QPI voltage for everyday use ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

lisburnni said:


> what is the safe limit for the QPI voltage for everyday use ?



I have QPI and Vtt tied together. 1.5V on it will cause me board not to boot. I'm not too sure I would let it bother me, as I do run, and have run 1.48Vtt/QPI since day one on my P55.


List updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

They've all ways said to keep the Qpi low, but with the 5 p55 boards I've owned, if you keep the Vtt and Qpi around the same volts, it doesn't do a dang thing to the board.. Like sneaky, after the first board, it was over 4ghz on day one I had the boards.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow 1.48 VTT seems pretty high. I'm at 1.3 and also was when running at 2000 7-7-7-20.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

this GB and her UD6 both took that to make 2K stable, works up to about 2500+


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

All right. AFAIK, VTT (IMC voltage essentially right?) can't harm the RAM and these CPUs can handle juice. At worst it would degrade a bit and probably die in 10 years instead of 15 or 20 if you were to actually run it that long.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

If anything is over 1.6 I say there is a problem.. I've had the same effect on ram.. 1.4-1.5v can get you to the right spot.. anything else... you have a problem somewhere


----------



## DOM (Dec 31, 2010)

never seen this thread


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Relatively new thread; share some results! On that note I'm waiting til I get an i7 870 with 12x RAM divider and can do 2200+ at well under 200 bclk til I push mine more. $250 with tax at MC. Was gonna go today but now it's raining super hard though I can't decide anyway if I should buy right now with SB and mb further price drops coming.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

heres a quick one without giving much effort. mushkin redlines, 1600mhz xmp 6-8-6-24-1T@ 1700mhz 7-8-7-26-1T 1.66v


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2011)

stock Vtt?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 1, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> heres a quick one without giving much effort. mushkin redlines, 1600mhz xmp 6-8-6-24-1T@ 1700mhz 7-8-7-26-1T 1.66v



Yeah dude, take a look at my mushkin 6-8-6 kit...6-9-6 @ 2000, stock volts.


Either you got a differnt kit, or something else is amiss... if ya need some suggestions for timings, PM me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2011)

some of my old results

cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@4.37
Link








cdawall | 1704MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 6-6-6-18 1T | 2.14V | n/a | 955@3.62
LINKTOSCREEN






cdawall | 1840MHz | 4 GB Crucial PC8500 value (D9JNL) 7-7-7-21 1T | 2.4V | n/a | 955@3.6
LINKTOSCREEN






cdawall | 1704MHz | 4x1 GB Samsung PC8500 OEM (HCF8) 8-8-8-24 1T | 2.2V | n/a | 955@3.6LINKTOSCREEN






you have no idea how surprised i was these sticks oc'd at all lol

cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Nanya PC8500 OEM 10-10-10-30 1T | 1.7V | n/a | 955@3.6
LINKTOSCREEN






cdawall | 1800MHz | 2x1 GB Wintec AMPX PC10666 (HCH9) 6-6-6-18 1T | 1.9V | n/a | 955@3.6


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2011)

so you want me to list all of your memory at half speed?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> so you want me to list all of your memory at half speed?



sorry they are still set up from xs fixing them


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> stock Vtt?



no my bad I shoulda added it, 1.31 IMC/VTT volts. stock is 1.1



cadaveca said:


> Yeah dude, take a look at my mushkin 6-8-6 kit...6-9-6 @ 2000, stock volts.
> 
> 
> Either you got a differnt kit, or something else is amiss... if ya need some suggestions for timings, PM me.



my imc is my problem, I took it to 2200mhz when I had a lynnfeild. clarkdale imc is trash, im gonna upp it another 100mhz same timings etc and see whats up


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeha, after I posted I actually paid attention to your specs , was wondering if that was the issue. That's good info, thanks!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 2, 2011)

MetalRacer | 2010MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 7-7-7-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x






MetalRacer | 1674MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 6-6-6-18 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x






MetalRacer | 2204MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2011)

cadaveca | 2156Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-8-6-24 @ 7-10-7-30 | 1.65v | 1.44v| i7 870


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2011)

MetalRacer you got some read bandwidth numbers?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> cadaveca | 2156Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-8-6-24 @ 7-10-7-30 | 1.65v | 1.44v| i7 870
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39920&stc=1&d=1293947512



whats the volts your throwing threw the CPU? Since I went back to my Gigabyte, it seems that my UD7 is allowing the 870 to hit 4.3ghz (22x) at 1.35v vtt at 1.4


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2011)

Erixx | 1600 Mhz | 6GB Kingston HyperX CL8 1600 | 8-8-8-20 | 1,65 v | i5 750


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2011)

im getting close to my imc limit i think. 1802mhz 7-9-7-26-1t 1.67v dram 1.35v VTT sorry forgot to upload


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2011)

Updated....if you dont see your results posted, you either:
A) didn't read post #2 for a format.
B) Aren't supplying me with the volts (this is a help thread, not a e-peen session).


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2011)

Roger Sneeky!
Please help to improve Latency or those values that matter for general use 8) I have a hard time making choises between 'auto' values, Aida64 values, and bios SPD values...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah subtimings can be tough--there's not a lot of guidance out there short of screenshots and some (many?) won't really detectably affect either bandwidth or latency anyway. Tweaking them is time-consuming trial and error, really.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah subtimings can be tough--there's not a lot of guidance out there short of screenshots and some (many?) won't really detectably affect either bandwidth or latency anyway. Tweaking them is time-consuming trial and error, really.



This is it exactly. It will take a bit of trial and error to see what the memory controller, the memory, and the CPU like the best.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2011)

When you want to tweak the ram.. it can some times take just a day of testing before you can get right.. Oh, how I love Memtest86+.. lol


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2011)

lol right

ButI don't need that much testing, first I need to understand all the TrC, TvT, TR, RT etc abreviations that are not always the same under all environments..., and then you have to "Performance", or 'Factory overclockings' profiles, which are really badly documentated... as they sell "1600" mobos and "1600" RAM, but then you have the small print saying: "overclocked values only available with certain mobos, certain manufacturers and certain BIOSes (and certain constalations in the skies...)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2011)

your board will set the memory at 1600 with the XMP setting.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 2, 2011)

MetalRacer | 2200MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2011)

oh I edited my post sneeky with a screenshot my bad.

DAVE what kit number are your redlines?? mine is kit number 996805 there was another kit same timings and spd diff number that oc'ed much better


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> your board will set the memory at 1600 with the XMP setting.



1600 yes, sure! but not all small timings....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer | 2200MHz | 6 GB Super Talent PC3-12800 8-8-8-21 | 1.65V | 1.30Vtt | i7 980x



AIDA bench, yo!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> AIDA bench, yo!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> oh I edited my post sneeky with a screenshot my bad.
> 
> DAVE what kit number are your redlines?? mine is kit number 996805 there was another kit same timings and spd diff number that oc'ed much better



It's 996970. Crazy kit, I must say. I cannot max them out yet...8-11-8 isn't exactly "loose" timings, per se...would love to be able to max them @ 9-12-9, but my cpu seems incapable. It took alot to get that 2400mhz, as far as I am concerned...wasn't SuperPi32m stable, altohugh 3D seems easy...gotta play with them some more. I was kinda on a time budget to get those results done.


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

MatalRacer, you got about the same Memory Read speed and Latency as me @1600. If that is good for me or bad for you is another issue


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 3, 2011)

erixx said:


> MatalRacer, you got about the same Memory Read speed and Latency as me @1600. If that is good for me or bad for you is another issue



I was just thinking the same thing:


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2011)

After some tweaking...they are stable enough to run WCG. Not sure beyond that. 

paulieg |1930 | 6 GB Geil Ultra 2133 | 8-8-8-24 | 1.65V | 1.41Vtt | i7 920


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2011)

@sneeky my post is fixed to match yours


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 4, 2011)

mastrdrver |1600 | 6 GB G.Skill Pi (blue) 1600 | 7-7-7-20 | 1.60V | 1.275Vtt | i7 920





I'll get a picture or two with the C7 Doms I have now since I can scale them past ~1700 where as the G.Skills would refuse to. Apparently I've got a 920 like Paulieg that doesn't need a lot of vvt to scale higher uncore speeds. I just have to keep the ram to uncore ratio 1:2 and it doesn't give me problems.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 5, 2011)

sneaky pete here you go man:

overclocking101|i5-655k|Muskin REDline 1600mhz kit #996805|1886mhz@ 7-8-7-28-1T|1.68v dram|1.35V VTT


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm trying to push my Geil sticks, but I have some questions. I'm wondering for those of you who are pushing vdram and VTT/QPI well beyond specs, such as 1.70v/1.4v, have you been running these settings 24/7, and if so, how long? Any dead sticks with this kind of juice?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2011)

As far as I know (and I'm not exactly an expert relatively-speaking) 1.7+ VDIMM can be dangerous over time but moreso to some chips than others, such as some older revisions of high end Elpida Hypers.  PSC's etc are more resistant I gather (up to 1.9v apparently) as are the newer Hypers such as the MGH-E in the 2000+ low latency Super Talent sticks such as mine. 

Also I don't think VTT can harm the DIMMs themselves; it feeds the CPU's uncore i.e. the IMC in this context.


----------



## DOM (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to push my Geil sticks, but I have some questions. I'm wondering for those of you who are pushing vdram and VTT/QPI well beyond specs, such as 1.70v/1.4v, have you been running these settings 24/7, and if so, how long? Any dead sticks with this kind of juice?



i only do that when benching and use 1.6/1.35 for 24/7


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Any dead sticks with this kind of juice?



Nope.

Now, My Dominator GT's died just running stock speeds and voltages. And seemingly Corsair wants to replace with a lower-grade model...contrary to the law...so if they do, I'll be sure to be fighting to have all Corsair products removed from the Canadian market, 100%. I got the time and money to fight for consumers...I don't think Corsair is ready for the fury I'm about to unleash on them, for trying to replace my 8-8-8 sticks with 8-9-8 sticks, and telling me that the little connector on the side makes up for the lack of performance...I don't think they are well versed in Canadian law. I bought 8-8-8, they need to replace with 8-8-8 or better.

Rant aside, that leads into something i have noticed over time.

Early 1.65v sticks requested 1.15v QPI/VTT in SPD, but now many are set to 1.35v in SPD.

Also, many boards just simply set 1.35v, even if the SPD dictates 1.15v.

Peet's been running well over 1.4v for quite some time now, as have others.

My rig currently requires no overclock to perform well in the things I am doing as of late, so I'm running stock cpu, and mem is stock, @ 1600mhz. The SPD of these mushkins is 1.35v QPI/VTT.

That kit that Peet is selling is 1.35v QPI/VTT in SPD. I am very curious to see what my replacements say in SPD.

Add 10% to 1.35v, and you get 1.48v. I feel, personally, taht this range is "safe", but there will, of course, be cpus that cannot take the punishment, and degrade over time.

Also, seemingly the HT chips need more QPI/VTT than thier quad-native bretheren.

In the end, when it comes to clocking, if more volts increases the clocks, I'm gonna give it volts until it either breaks, or no more gains can be had.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been benching my ram all evening, and ran into funny results, sometimes the Read and Latency went bad when I expected them to improve, as low as 14.000 read and 45 latency. Now I finally got a good result that I will keep.
The hard part is that CPU and RAM are so related, and set both in their own sweet setting without undoing something else... Well, thanks to all of you for encouraging me again to do this


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry guys I will get on the update soon, just dont feel like working much today

@ Paul....with my P55 if I run 1600mhz or above my VTT needs to be pushed to 1.4V, if I go to 2K speeds I need 1.44VTT minimum.

I have run my tridents since I got them from Cold Storm at 1.74V and 1.48VTT since I got them to 2400. Same can be said for my Patriots, but the ram voltage is dropped, they do 2400 stock, but still required 1.48VTT to function. 

I'm not sure how the X58 holds over the long term, but my testing and abuse is 6 months strong and still counting


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry guys I will get on the update soon, just dont feel like working much today
> 
> @ Paul....with my P55 if I run 1600mhz or above my VTT needs to be pushed to 1.4V, if I go to 2K speeds I need 1.44VTT minimum.
> 
> ...



Plus, that first kit was being abused for 8m before you got it..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2011)

quite right, so essentially a full year plus of real abuse. They are still my go to ram for high memory speed benching, even over the Patriot 2400s, the Tridents just go faster


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Just benched my PiS... Gigabyte loves it at 6-9-8-21. Just finished an hour of Fear 2.. lol


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

my nice results :  Ram Tweakers Version DDR3
are not stable playing BC2 (again...), locks the computer ...  Damn, I am clueless, gotta study VTT...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

why are you using a 18x multi when that chip has a 20x multi?


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

'Cos the original FSB is 133, the XMP profile is 160 and I am running it at 200 Mhz... 
Thats why I lowered the multi....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

Running what at 200mhz? the CPU is at 210.. 

what's your vtt set at?


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry Cold Storm, I mean "around 200", as I have been testing 195, 200, 205, 210...
VTT, no sign of that in Aida64.
I have PLL at 1.80 and IMC at 1.27...

thank you!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

All right. I get ya now.

I say, and I used it, for my 750 when I had it, vtt to 1.4v.

I have yet to kill a board, cpu, or ram by having the vtt between 1.4-1.5v..

Also, how have you been testing it?


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe Lynfield processors like mine i5 use other specs than your 750. 
I just restarted and looked into the BIOS: no sign of a 'VTT' anywhere.
But as VTT it is memory related, I presume it must be the Integrated Memory Controller or IMC voltage. I just set it from 1,2 to 1,3 v. Testing now, basic testing (play BC2 
Thanks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

Hope it does work for ya.. Yeah, it's IMC on some bios..


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

Good so far, it gets up to 70ºC while testing BC2, but no crash!  Will perform other tests later.
I gotta write down all my settings one day....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

erixx said:


> Good so far, it gets up to 70ºC while testing BC2, but no crash!  Will perform other tests later.
> I gotta write down all my settings one day....



I normally use for every board I have







But, that doesn't mean I don't loose them from time to time.. lol


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, how are they called: notebooks or was it eee-pad? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2011)

Thread is back up to date. If I missed anyone please let me know


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 14, 2011)

garyinhere | 1804MHz | 6 GB Gskill PC3-16000 6-8-6-24 | 1.65V | 1.329VTT | Xeon W3520


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, due to my stupidity I got some ram I thought where 8gbs.. but their 4... 


But, lets see.. Different between a heavy tweaked out PiS (at the bottom) to the Top, being stock Viper Xtreme's..



Viper Xtreme's 9-10-9-27 1910mhz




^G.Skill PiS tweaked at 6-9-8-21 1910mhz^


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2011)

guys I have  been tweaking my OC to get the best at Aida64 Memory and Cache benchmark (because it is quick and easy, forgive me) AND I HAVE NO CLUE. I cannot get back to that good results I screenshoted here, and I get all kind of results, and BSODs... Don't know, maybe when my noctua arrives I can win this bloody battle, don't know... Asus Autotune thingy gets me running at 215 BCLK clock,  but manually I am lost...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2011)

erixx said:


> guys I have  been tweaking my OC to get the best at Aida64 Memory and Cache benchmark (because it is quick and easy, forgive me) AND I HAVE NO CLUE. I cannot get back to that good results I screenshoted here, and I get all kind of results, and BSODs... Don't know, maybe when my noctua arrives I can win this bloody battle, don't know... Asus Autotune thingy gets me running at 215 BCLK clock,  but manually I am lost...



Let me try and sort this out so we can get some better info

AIDA64 bench is fine for the bandwith/performance check.

I would suggest clearing the cmos, boot to bios, set optimum defaults, reset, then go back to bios and enable XMP and get out. Test with memtest or IBT in windows ans see what BSOD you are getting.

I cant for the life of me understand why some auto OC thingy would set a 215 bclk

Also did some tinkering with the old Tridents in the UD7
sneekypeet | 2460MHz | 4 GB Trident PC3-16000 9-11-9-27 | 1.80V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear Peet, you help is so appreciated! I have some news (Noctua installed, more than perfect fit  
I have been losing time over the last week, and this week I have double work for my job... I will come back with details as soon as I deliver some orders later today! 
I will also upload some pics 

Cheers!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2011)

Bumping for interest

sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Bumping for interest
> 
> sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110208/mushkin_2400_cas7.png




I think you know what I think about you...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Bumping for interest
> 
> sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110208/mushkin_2400_cas7.png




w00t , don't tell me it's stable


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> w00t , don't tell me it's stable



been running all night, will know in a couple days for sure, but yeah, I was even playing L4D2 with no crashes


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 9, 2011)

How about photoshop?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2011)

No pics or things for me.

But best I've achieved is 1800 on my xms 3 stuff by corsair(1333) when I had my e5200  (1.7 volts)

Got some 533 mhz ram running at 900 once as well.

Other than that my ram tends to only go up to the next speed. 1333 becomes 1600 etc. with no voltage change.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got a nice new set of Team Xtreem 2000's and HyperX 2133's coming my way in the next few days, and I can't wait to see what I can get out of them. Love the fact that some members are getting back to benching ram!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a nice new set of Team Xtreem 2000's and HyperX 2133's coming my way in the next few days, and I can't wait to see what I can get out of them. Love the fact that some members are getting back to benching ram!



Somebody has to do it, or we would just have 1600mhz kits everywhere


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice peet. I gotta get a higher RAM divider CPU already this makes me itch to clock my Hypers as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice peet. I gotta get a higher RAM divider CPU already this makes me itch to clock my Hypers as well.



you could definitely benefit from an 8series CPU. Working on more speed at CAS7 now
expect a screen when they cap out!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Somebody has to do it, or we would just have 1600mhz kits everywhere



That is true. I actually have the the Team Xtreem sticks right here, but memory clocking is just horrible with Sandy Bridge due to the multiplier only overclocking, and lack of sufficient dividers. Sold the chip, and the board is going back. I'll have the 860/Asus Maximus III formula up by Friday, and we will see what both sets are capable of.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2011)

I was thinking of buying a 2x2 kit.. then I re looked at the heatsinks and cried... They wouldn't work on my boards unless I went water.. lol.. 

should have a 2x4gb kit coming by Friday I'm hoping.


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 12, 2011)

cbupdd | 1600MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 5-7-6-18 | 1.62V | 1.27Vtt | i7 920







CL5 ftw!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice.

OCZ Gold eh? Those PSC?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 12, 2011)

cbupdd said:


> cbupdd | 1600MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 5-7-6-18 | 1.62V | 1.27Vtt | i7 920
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/Sense títol.png
> 
> ...



CAS 5? Damn...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2011)

Cold Storm | 1600mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 | 1.6v | 1.4vtt | i7 870


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2011)

cbupdd said:


> cbupdd | 1600MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 5-7-6-18 | 1.62V | 1.27Vtt | i7 920
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/Sense títol.png
> 
> ...



Not sure how I missed this. Gives me something new to work for


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2011)

See how Triple Channel can be over Duel.. Lets have it!


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've got the new patriot viper extremes with the ic's they use in 8gb kits. its 1866 at 9-11-9-24 1.65v I havent tweaked much but will report asap on their oc potential,and possibly IC pics. is it possible to put an IC section for the people that know what ICs they are rocking?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2011)

Could do, but I want some sort of proof to the claim, no guessing.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 16, 2011)

Good to see this thread gain some momentum. Getting ready to start benching some Hyperx 2133's in a few minutes.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2011)

3dsage | 1600MHz | 4 GB Gskill Ripjaw X 7-8-7-24 1T | 1.5V | 0.856 VTT | i5 2500K

Untweaked baseline run running xmp profile.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 18, 2011)

oc101|2X2GB Patriot Viper xtreme division 2 1866mhz|Ram at 2000MHZ 9-11-9-24-1T 1.65V| I7-875K 1.37v VTT
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661812


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2011)

Cold Storm |Cold Storm | 2000mhz | 8gb Gskill Ripjaw X 9-10-9-28 | 1.65v | 1.4vtt | i7 870








These X's are pretty good. IMHO.. 1600 running at 2k solid..


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 20, 2011)

jsfitz54 | 2080mhz | 6GB GSkill Trident F3-16000CL9T  9-9-9-24 1N | 1.31v | 1.4Vtt | i7 950
Running XMP profile

jsfitz54 | 1754mhz | 6GB GSkill Trident F3-16000CL9T  9-9-9-24 2N | 1.35v | 1.3Vtt | i7 950


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gskill pi black 3x2gb dr3 PC3-12800 at 2000mhz 8-9-8-24-1T  1.68v, vTT 1.39v   




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1669253







Great thread.  Lots of ideas for over clocking DDR3.  I'm hoping to at least break 2100mhz with my GSkill Pi Black PC3-12800.


I too would like to see the scores divided by dual channel/triple channel ect.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Gskill pi black 3x2gb dr3 PC3-12800 at 2000mhz 8-9-8-24-1T 1.68v, vTT 1.39v, i7930@4.2GHZ


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

This XS thread  may be of interest to some folks here in this one...


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This XS thread  may be of interest to some folks here in this one...




hhmmm wonder how that ram would perform on x58.

Looks like my gskill Pi Black 3x2gb PC3-12800 are pushing the limits of the x58 chipset.  Very pleased with my results.  I'm working on 2100mhz on them right now.  I think a few more voltage tweaks and I'll have 2100mhz from them.  

These are the ones I have.  G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This XS thread  may be of interest to some folks here in this one...



They are nice, but 2133 9-10-9 isnt anything really special. PSC ICs can be found anywhere, and most sticks I have of the PSC flavor do much better than his results, although he is on a 2600K.

Also sorry for the delays, I will get on revising the chart as soon as I get a break to take the time to do so


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> They are nice, but 2133 9-10-9 isnt anything really special. PSC ICs can be found anywhere, and most sticks I have of the PSC flavor do much better than his results, although he is on a 2600K.




2600k is amazing for over clocking ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2011)

didnt seem so by those results, these mushkins out perform those RipjawXs.

Timings were ok, but as I mentioned, nothing super impressive.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 22, 2011)

CAS6:

cadaveca | 2006Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 6-9-6-27 | 1.65 | 1.351v| i7 870


CAS7:

sneekypeet | 2400MHz | 4 GB Mushkin Redline PC3-17000 7-11-7-27 | 1.78V | 1.48Vtt | i7 860
cadaveca | 2156Mhz | 4GB Mushkin Redline PC3 12800 7-10-7-30 | 1.65v | 1.44v| i7 870




PSC FTW.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> They are nice, but 2133 9-10-9 isnt anything really special. PSC ICs can be found anywhere, and most sticks I have of the PSC flavor do much better than his results, although he is on a 2600K.



Yeah I figured they were PSCs with those timings. Which are the best out of those you own? I guess those doing 2400, though 1.78 is pretty astronomical.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I figured they were PSCs with those timings. Which are the best out of those you own? I guess those doing 2400, though 1.78 is pretty astronomical.



So I shouldn't say I have tested over 1.86V already

Sector 5s from Patriot. They are 9-11-9-27, but are set to run 2400mhz @ 1.65V
Muskins (1600mhz) are better due to much more flexability...
Then I have to say my old trusty Tridents (2000mhz) 
Lastly is the Crucial (2133mhz) kit in her rig.

The latter two kits are much more fun to play with and tweak. The Tridents will pass 2600 in memtest, and I had the mushkins at 2070 Cas6, issue is getting windows to know wtf is going on when you try to boot. 2400 seems to be top end, maybe up to 2500 on air. Everything outside of that is all timings, and why I like the kits I ended up with. Mind you this is over a year of hawking FS threads and working deals to get top end sticks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

Right on, thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> jsfitz54, i7 950, GSkill Trident 6GB, 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1N, 1.60325v ram, 1.425v CPU, 1.31875v QPI/VTT



Can I get that in the right format so I can add it much easier? Please see OP and charts.



SonDa5 said:


> Gskill pi black 3x2gb dr3 PC3-12800 at 2000mhz 8-9-8-24-1T  1.72v, vTT 1.44v



Same please.


Aside from these 3 I think I am up to date. Feel free to correct me if I missed anyone.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here you go sneekypeet


CAS7:

SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-24  | 1.72V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1673321

I'll see if I can tweak some more speed out of these and post results when I get time.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2011)

Just saw this, will get you in the list as soon as I get a bigger break Back to work for me

Updated.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> 2600k is amazing for over clocking ram.



How so? I've run a 2500K and a 2600K with both 4GB and 8GB high speed sticks, and P67 isn't nearly as good for overclocking ram as 1366 or 1156 was IMO. The reason? Multiplier overclocking only. There is no way to fine tune your ram. You are stuck with a handful of dividers, and there is no BCLK to tweak a notch or two to squeeze every ounce of performance from your sticks. Tweaking latencies are also problematic because of the jump. You may be able to run 1600 at CAS 7, but you may end up having to skip CAS 8 altogether because you are using dividers only. I'd like to hear your reasons for thinking it is so good, because I just don't see it. Don't get me wrong, as I like the platform for the raw processing speed, low power and temps, but memory is not it's strength by a long shot.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2011)

cdawall | 1640mhz | G.Skill Tridents 2000 CL6-7-6-22 | 1.66v | 1.19v | Core i3 560ES

i think VTT is correct will double check shortly 1.19v not 1.3v


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not alot of performance at CAS5 1600mhz but my ram is able to do it.







CAS5:

SonDa5 l 1600mhz l G.Skill Black Pi PC3-12800 5-7-6-24 | 1.63V | 1.42Vtt | i7 930


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1675259


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> How so? I've run a 2500K and a 2600K with both 4GB and 8GB high speed sticks, and P67 isn't nearly as good for overclocking ram as 1366 or 1156 was IMO. The reason? Multiplier overclocking only. There is no way to fine tune your ram. You are stuck with a handful of dividers, and there is no BCLK to tweak a notch or two to squeeze every ounce of performance from your sticks. Tweaking latencies are also problematic because of the jump. You may be able to run 1600 at CAS 7, but you may end up having to skip CAS 8 altogether because you are using dividers only. I'd like to hear your reasons for thinking it is so good, because I just don't see it. Don't get me wrong, as I like the platform for the raw processing speed, low power and temps, but memory is not it's strength by a long shot.





I see it as being better because overall performance is better. 2000mhz DDR3 on X58 has much lower bandwidth and latency compared to 2000mhz DDR3 on P67 when cpu and bclk is the same.  

I'd rather have higher bandwidth and lower latency than more overclocking options that don't perform as well.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 24, 2011)

No AMD? 
all i see is Intel...

What is VTT?
Same as NB volt in AMD?


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Goodman said:


> No AMD?
> all i see is Intel...
> 
> What is VTT?
> Same as NB volt in AMD?





Not sure about AMD but on Intel I think it is for NB.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I see it as being better because overall performance is better. 2000mhz DDR3 on X58 has much lower bandwidth and latency compared to 2000mhz DDR3 on P67 when cpu and bclk is the same.
> 
> I'd rather have higher bandwidth and lower latency than more overclocking options that don't perform as well.



You have a point on the level of performance. I've been amazed by my sticks at 1866 on Sandy Bridge. Thing is, everything beyond 775 has ridiculous bandwith.

I like to be able to "play" with my hardware, and P67 seems to not give me as much flexibility to tweak. That's my only complaint about the platform.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure what is going on with my ram but I can get a CAS5 at 1600mhz or a CAS6 at 2000mhz but and the latency score is very low however when benchmarking my bandwidth is very slow...  Looks like my ram works best at CAS7.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Post some screens and scores please. Those timings seem incredibly tight for those frequencies and you claim strange results...definitely seek more info here. Link us to your exact PIs too...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 24, 2011)

@ sneekypeet, I edited my previous post to the format you wanted, page 7.


I've had a hard time going from 3.85 to 4.0 or 4.2 with my GSkill Tridents trying to keep mem at about 2000.  I'll get 2009, 2005.  Having only tried 1.65v on sticks, stock is 1.6v.
This x58 system is new to me.  I have had hard time with 21 multiplier with the i7 950, it seems to like the 23 better.

Having very few mem setting options is frustrating.

Any thoughts on getting past 3.85 stable would be appreciated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2011)

I do believe 8-9-8 for the tridents at 2000 is a bit tight, considering you are using stock volts.

Updated.... Cdawall, can you add the right timings to your listing? Post #153


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I do believe 8-9-8 for the tridents at 2000 is a bit tight, considering you are using stock volts.
> 
> Updated.... Cdawall, can you add the right timings to your listing? Post #153



Fixed sorry was thinking kit timings for some reason


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Fixed sorry was thinking kit timings for some reason



added. Up to date


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Post some screens and scores please. Those timings seem incredibly tight for those frequencies and you claim strange results...definitely seek more info here. Link us to your exact PIs too...




I posted screen shot and info before your post of cas5.  Out about right now... Will post cas6 @2000mhz later on.  Latency is fast but overall bandwidth results for bencmarks I have tried are low.  Maby its a glitch with benchmarks.  Passed windows 7 diagnostic memory test.  Stock air cooling.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2011)

Your system is bugged. check Windows System Proeprties page..I have a feeling it may tell you only half of your ram is actually available. When the memory controller is pushed a bit too far, this is what happens...you bandwidth figures are 1/2 what they shoudl be, so something is definately up there.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Your system is bugged. check Windows System Proeprties page..I have a feeling it may tell you only half of your ram is actually available. When the memory controller is pushed a bit too far, this is what happens...you bandwidth figures are 1/2 what they shoudl be, so something is definately up there.



I will do that.  

CPU-Z and MaxxMem(2) show 6 GB. 

The benchmarks do show fastest Memory latencies however the bandwidth portion of the benchmarks is low.  I'm hoping it is just a glitch with the benchmarks.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I will do that.
> 
> CPU-Z and MaxxMem(2) show 6 GB.
> 
> The benchmarks do show fastest Memory latencies however the bandwidth portion of the benchmarks is low.  I'm hoping it is just a glitch with the benchmarks.



try running memtest before windows i honestly dont think you are running cas5 like cad said you are not putting off the results for it in fact my little i3 has better results dual channel with cas6 than your tri channel cas5


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

cdawall said:


> try running memtest before windows i honestly dont think you are running cas5 like cad said you are not putting off the results for it in fact my little i3 has better results dual channel with cas6 than your tri channel cas5





I did a google search on this and quite a few things popped up about problems with MaxxMem2 and other memory benchmarks when benching over clocked low CAS DDR3.

I ran the Windows 7 diagnostic memory test and no problems.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is CPU-Z CAS6 @2000mhz I'll post more details soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677166

System properties show 6GB of DDR3 but only 2GB available.  Not sure what is going on.  Seems stable.  I ran windows 7 memory diagnostic without any problems and I'm getting ready to run memtest86+ a few times.

Once I get full 6GB up and running my bandwidth scores should be much better.  Maby it's possible that I am exceeding the bandwidth limits of X58???


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ran Memtest86+ v4.20

Still shows cached 2gb of ram.  Does show all of the ram but only 2GB cached being tested.  Unable to change the amount to be tested.  Not sure what is going on.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've spent the last few hours reading up on why all of my ram is posting up during memtest86 but does shoe up on CPU-Z and MaxxMem benchmark....  It's because the ram is not tuned right and my MB boots up with the amount of ram that is stable.  Not sure if this happens on all MBs... 


Anyways I'm working on finding stable settings in which all of my 6GB of triple channel really is running.  Please get rid of my results that I posted sneekypeet.

Once I get my ram running properly I should be able to have much higher bandwidth performance even if my Latency settings are lower than what I posted.

Everyone should look closely at their RAM being tested in Memtest86 to ensure all of the ram in slots is stable you may be able to post cpuz screen shots and run benchmarks with all the ram appearing to be working but it really isn't. (That was my case)


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally got a solid stable CAS7@2000mhz  








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677482



CAS7:

SonDa5 | 2000MHz | 6 GB G.Skill Pi Black PC3-12800 7-9-8-21 | 1.825V | 1.44Vtt | i7 930


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I've spent the last few hours reading up on why all of my ram is posting up during memtest86 but does shoe up on CPU-Z and MaxxMem benchmark....  It's because the ram is not tuned right and my MB boots up with the amount of ram that is stable.  Not sure if this happens on all MBs...



It's not the motherboard, its' the cpu's memory controller.

Basically, your ram will more than likely work at those timings, but the controller will not. It took one stick, and stuffed it into the "4th" channel. It was working in single-channel mode.


Oh, didn't know there was more than triple channel on Intel?





> This mode provides the most flexible performance characteristics. The bottommost DRAM memory (the memory that is lowest within the system memory map) is mapped to dual channel operation; the topmost DRAM memory (the memory that is nearest to the 8 GB address space limit), if any, is mapped to single channel operation. Flex mode results in multiple zones of dual and single channel operation across the whole of DRAM memory. To use flex mode, it is necessary to populate both channels.




http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-011965.htm


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's not the motherboard, its' the cpu's memory controller.
> 
> Basically, your ram will more than likely work at those timings, but the controller will not. It took one stick, and stuffed it into the "4th" channel. It was working in single-channel mode which are configured properly in the correct memory slots.
> 
> ...






I read that and i don't think I'm experiencing flex mode.  I am running triple channel ram and when my sticks don't have enough voltage only the slots with enough voltage show up.  Triple channel requires more stability and my problem was related to voltage adjustments.


As i tweaked my vdimm voltage and vtt voltage i picked up all of the 6gb of ram. No flex mode configurations in my set up.  I'm running 3 sticks of ram designed to be ran in triple channel mode.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, and a lack of memcontroller voltage makes the "flex" channel the only one available. You simply need more controller volts. *shrug

Stick in 4 sticks, and you can get triple-channel, plus the flex one.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just a thought. Maybe we should split entries into dual and triple channel configurations. There is simply no way for triple channel to match the raw speed of dual.



Again i woulld like to see this along with a maxxMem category for overall bandwidth speed and latency.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, and a lack of memcontroller voltage makes the "flex" channel the only one available. You simply need more controller volts. *shrug
> 
> Stick in 4 sticks, and you can get triple-channel, plus the flex one.





That would be quad channel?


I will try it out but I'm positive the overall bandwidth speeds will not be there.  4gb is physically less ram to push than 6GB.   I think overall bandwidth speed and performance is more important than the speed of the ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> That would be quad channel?



As far as marketing is concerned, yes. AFAIK no system available retail can run true "Quad Channel"

As for the kits sold as quad channel, its a misnomer, its dual dual channel (think dual core with HT, yes there are 4 but not in the true sense of operation)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> As far as marketing is concerned, yes. AFAIK no system available retail can run true "Quad Channel"
> 
> As for the kits sold as quad channel, its a misnomer, its dual dual channel (think dual core with HT, yes there are 4 but not in the true sense of operation)



AMD server is quad channel G34 to be exact.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2011)

Let me rephrase that then Noting outside of future products or the server market


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Let me rephrase that then Noting outside of future products or the server market



good call was just letting you know also other guy needs to figure out that it was NOT working at CL5 or CL6 same thing happened on older P35/45 boards


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

cdawall said:


> good call was just letting you know also other guy needs to figure out that it was NOT working at CL5 or CL6 same thing happened on older P35/45 boards



Who is other guy?  Me?

If so I already posted I found a glitch in my system.  This is why people should post some bandwidth benchmarks and run memtest86x with carefull attention to the amount of ram that is cached for the the test and the overall bandwidth. 

I can get all of my ram to work with CAS6@1600mhz but I have to use 2T instead of 1T.  Performance wise this is a sweet spot for gaming with decent bandwidth for general usage and very low latency.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> Who is other guy?  Me?
> 
> If so I already posted I found a glitch in my system.  This is why people should post some bandwidth benchmarks and run memtest86x with carefull attention to the amount of ram that is cached for the the test and the overall bandwidth.
> 
> I can get all of my ram to work with CAS5@1600mhz but I have to use 2T instead of 1T.  Performance wise this is a sweet spot for gaming with decent bandwidth for general usage and very low latency.



the entire amount of ram is cached


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2011)

cdawall said:


> the entire amount of ram is cached



I think you're not understanding each other.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I think you're not understanding each other.





I agree. 


Explanation for those just tuning in.


I tweaked my ram and was able to get low timings@specific speeds. I had a problem that not all of my 3x2GB sticks of ram were working. CPU-Z and MaxxMem benchmark didn't pick this up.  I noticed the problem when I checked my Windows 7 CPU specifications and it showed that I had 6GB of RAM but a lower amount actually being used.  I ran Memtest86+ v4.20 and it showed  that all the memory slots had the right amount of RAM but the test was running a smaller amount *"cached"*.


So I tweaked my memory Vdimm voltage settings along with Vtt voltage settings and my missing ram came back.  In my situation I have come to the conclusion that my voltage settings along with ram timings were unstable and I worked on each till I got all of my ram back along with stable over clocked timings and speed.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> As far as marketing is concerned, yes. AFAIK no system available retail can run true "Quad Channel"
> 
> As for the kits sold as quad channel, its a misnomer, its dual dual channel (think dual core with HT, yes there are 4 but not in the true sense of operation)





Say I take a set of 2x2GB sticks of tripple channel ram and I configure them with another exact same set of ram in flex mode.  Isn't this a form of quad channel ram?


I'm thinking about doing this if I can run 2 of the faster 2x2GB triple channel  sticks in flex mode at faster speeds.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> Say I take a set of 2x2GB sticks of tripple channel ram and I configure them with another exact same set of ram in flex mode.  Isn't this a form of quad channel ram?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this if I can run 2 of the faster 2x2GB triple channel  sticks in flex mode at faster speeds.



NO, this does not work. The flex channel is slower, as seen by your benches, and the memory in that channel is onl used when the other memory is already occupied with data.

So no, it isn't exactly quad channel. It's triple plus another channel for overflow.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> NO, this does not work. The flex channel is slower, as seen by your benches, and the memory in that channel is onl used when the other memory is already occupied with data.
> 
> So no, it isn't exactly quad channel. It's triple plus another channel for overflow.




I didn't configure flex mode. I configured 3 sticks of matched ram in the proper slots for triple channel mode.  

On my MB there is a specific configuration of ram sticks to enable flex mode in 2N mode.  

As I have posted before i'm positive my problem was voltage related.  I never ran flex mode.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I didn't configure flex mode. I configured 3 sticks of matched ram in the proper slots for triple channel mode.
> 
> On my MB there is a specific configuration of ram sticks to enable flex mode in 2N mode.
> 
> As I have posted before i'm positive my problem was voltage related.  I never ran flex mode.



its not that you configured the stuff to run in flex it was unstable and thats what the memory controller does its. think of it as an oh shit mode


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 27, 2011)

double post


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 27, 2011)

cdawall said:


> its not that you configured the stuff to run in flex it was unstable and thats what the memory controller does its. think of it as an oh shit mode




So then it never was in flex mode.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 28, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I like to be able to "play" with my hardware, and P67 seems to not give me as much flexibility to tweak. That's my only complaint about the platform.





Me too.  The overall performance of SB on P67 is enough to make me want to sell my X58 hardware and go SB now.

X68 is righ around the corner and hopefully it will offer more memory adjustments.

I wish DFI was still making MB.  That would help me make the move to SB much quicker.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 28, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Having very few mem setting options is frustrating.
> 
> Any thoughts on getting past 3.85 stable would be appreciated.





X58 has many memory settings.. At least on my DFI X58 JR.

One thing that I notice is high on your CPU-Z screen shots you posted is your NB frequency.  Look in your BIOS settings for uncore frequency settings which is directly related to the speed of your NB frequency.

I've read that it's best to not let this number match your cpu speed.  From my own experience at running ram at 2000mhz it is hard to run NB frequency above 4000mhz.

With the i7-950 and that 23x multiplier you should be able to run a nice warm 180'ish bclk and get your memory ratios to give you a 2000mhz+speed on your ram... Try lowering your uncore ratio to lower NB frequency and that should help your memory be more stable at higher speeds.  That has been my experience.

Also on my mb when I lower my uncore ratio frequency it allows me to lower Vtt which helps lower temps on cpu.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> So then it never was in flex mode.



It was in flex and had ALL of the telltale signs of it. YOU just didn't put it there.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> It was in flex and had ALL of the telltale signs of it. YOU just didn't put it there.





I tried 4 sticks of dual channel DDR3 and configured them in triple channel flex mode and it wouldn't boot.

Same 4 sticks would boot in dual channel mode with 2 sticks or 4 sticks.  


I was hoping to enable the triple channel flex mode for all 4 of the dual channel sticks... oh well. At least I know I can run dual channel triple channel ram in my slots.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

Got a chance to tinker around with some Elpida Hypers, they don't do too shabby....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2011)

my contribution to with the 1090T still working on timings and cpu OC


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 15, 2011)

when you get it all sorted add some voltages, so I can list it with the rest of them.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2011)

this is gonna be my final one.   AthlonX2 | 2000MHz | 8 GB Gskill Ripjaws 2000Mhz 8-11-8-24 | 1.68V | 1.27CPU/NB | Phenom II 1090T


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Got a chance to tinker around with some Elpida Hypers, they don't do too shabby....
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110306/2030CAS7-DomGTs.png



Those are some damn nice sticks. Can't wait until there is a set of 2x4GB sticks that can do that on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2011)

Thought I'd play with with the new Redlines on my Sandy Bridge rig. Stock is 1600 7-9-8-24. This was after just a few minutes of tweaking. I'm thinking I can get these 1600's to 2133. I know they will do 2000, but Sandy's dividers make this impossible. 

paulieg |1866 | 8 GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Redlines | 8-9-8-24 | 1.625V | 1.087VCCIO | i7 2600K








I knew these sticks were capable of 2133. This is a 8GB kit of 1600's. Don't know what IC's they have, but Mushkin did a great job with these Redlines...








Woah, wait! Had to try just one more run tonight. Got tras down to 24. Tomorrow, I'll try to tighten up Trcd. That seems to be the hardest thing to tighten with Sandy Bridge and newer IC's, especially PSC chips.


----------



## cbupdd (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I had to do this 
cl4 lol 

cbupdd | 1000MHz | 6 GB OCZ GOLD PC3-16000 4-7-6-16 | 1.7V | 1.3Vtt | i7 920






Unfortunately, i can't get even 1800mhz at cl9. So just latency tweaking here 
*cpu voltage was meant for 4.3ghz, I forgot to lower it


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2011)

Can't find anyone but what kind of RTL is there on SB or does CPU Tweaker not show that yet?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, its been a while since I looked at this. Up to date with new listings added.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 8, 2011)

Thought this thread needed a bump. There was a time when overclocking ram was kinda big around here. Where are all of the ram tweakers? Is everyone just satisfied with stock speeds? Surely not, this is TPU.

Let's see those screenies!!


----------



## Formula350 (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't believe no one here has Llano system with crazy scores!! o_0

Also... BUMP!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 10, 2011)

Finally got an i7 870 with a 12x ram multi. Running/testing my Super Talent Hyper 2133s at stock presently (8-8-8-24). Thought they had degraded until I remembered need a really loose TRFC at high freq. XMP is 110 up from 72 at 1333/1600. Will post some screenies later when I have some worthwhile ones.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2011)

Bring it!!!!!!

I haven't touched post #2 since May! :shadedshu Also have fun, that 12X multi really opens the gate for some pretty high ram clocks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

Running them at stock 2133 1.65v now; gonna see how much higher can go before more screenies. How did Paulie get such sick bandwidth scores above? I wasn't aware there was that big a diff with SB if that's it. I'm presently getting like 17,500 read at 2133 8-8-8-24 1T. tRFC is pretty loose atm but that's not gonna cost me thousands...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

its a better memory controller for sure, specifically compared to what you will see with the same settings on your P55.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is what I've managed with this ASRock A55 Pro3 and 2x2GB Kingmax DDR3 2200

Formula350 | 2306MHz | 2x2GB Kingmax DDR3-2200 10-11-10-35 2T 90ns| 1.60V | CPU-NB@2224MHz 1.21V | A8-3850





SANDRA Memory Bandwidth - Overclocked (3.58Ghz, NB 1112Mhz, DDR3-2306 10-11-10-35 2T 90ns) BIOS 1.00  
*NOTE:* The DDR speed is obviously incorrectly being read @ 4.61GHz and is only 1/2 that actually. Also they are not SO-DIMM lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> its a better memory controller for sure, specifically compared to what you will see with the same settings on your P55.



Yeah but 17.5K vs 25K at 2133?

At some point last week when I was testing with my new CPU I got a 21K read score and for the life of me I can not remember nor figure out what I was running at and how that was possible. Going back over old screenies from 1600 6-6-6-6 and 2000 7-7-7 I never bested 19K. WTF lol?


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is some more CAS 6 and CAS 7:
I have some entries with Hypers in this thread however I got some PSC to play with...

Hypers, SuperTalent ProjectX 2000 CL7 

2022 6-6-6-18 1T in Dual Channel on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
(sorry, no screenshot...1.9v!)




2120 7-7-7-20 1T on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T - 1.74v







PSC: G*SKill PI 2133 CL7

6-10-6 @ 2103 in 32M on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T *1.78v*





6-9-6 @ 2055 in 32M on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ *1.75v*





7-10-7 @ 2152 in 32M on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ *1.66v*


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting excited about ram again, especially with new 30nm sticks coming out, like the new Samsung low profile/low voltage sticks, so I thought this thread was worth bringing back for a bit. I'll post some benches on the Samsung sticks tonight.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got the A8-3870K to review, but the A55 Pro3 died so had to get a new one. Opted for the Gigabyte A75-UD4H. Overclocking-wise it kicks ass, have managed DDR3-2445MHz so far, with 2500 getting to Windows Loader (skipped testing 2475 for now). Write performance of the board is horrible though. Both at 2300Mhz, the A55 would get like 12GB/s in AIDA64, but the best I've been able to muster out of this Gig A75 is 9.2GB/s


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 1, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'm getting excited about ram again, especially with new 30nm sticks coming out, like the new Samsung low profile/low voltage sticks, so I thought this thread was worth bringing back for a bit. I'll post some benches on the Samsung sticks tonight.



Me too!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I want some of those 30nm dimms esp now that I can't run my 4GB Hypers and play BF3 but I'm on P55 and unsure...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2012)

This is the best I could do with the Sammy's with 16GB installed. I'm sure with just 8GB, I could tighten the timings further, and move up to 2133. These speeds/timings seem to be quite stable too, as this system has been crunching all day with no problems, no BSOD.







Wait...Decided to try just one more maxxmem run. Finally got 2133 stable enough for a run, with 16GB installed!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 1, 2012)

What voltage?


----------



## Woomack (Feb 1, 2012)

With 4 sticks you can try CR2 to make it more stable and go for 2200+ . Performance won't drop so much on SB.
I wish to play with these samsungs on AMD boards but I can't find them anywhere in my country ...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> What voltage?



Woops. 1.44v for 1866 CAS 8 1T, and 1.53v for 2133 CAS 9 1T. I can only get 2133 stable enough for benches. I think it's simply because I'm running 16GB. Tonight, I'm gonna pull out 2 of the sticks, and see what they will do then.



Woomack said:


> With 4 sticks you can try CR2 to make it more stable and go for 2200+ . Performance won't drop so much on SB.
> I wish to play with these samsungs on AMD boards but I can't find them anywhere in my country ...



I know, but for some reason, I just hate running 2T. I can't really explain why. It's the last thing I want to concede. I know, it makes no sense. If you want a set of the Samsungs, I'm sure one of us could grab them for you, and ship to Poland, if you don't mind the shipping cost.


----------



## Woomack (Feb 1, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I know, but for some reason, I just hate running 2T. I can't really explain why. It's the last thing I want to concede. I know, it makes no sense. If you want a set of the Samsungs, I'm sure one of us could grab them for you, and ship to Poland, if you don't mind the shipping cost.



Thanks but I think I will see them in some time at our local distribution. I think I could even find them somewhere but most samsungs are labeled as oem memory and there are no product numbers to check.
For now I'm testing G.Skills on PSC that I got for ~50$ with shipping. Reached 2500 9-11-9 1.58-1.6V so can't complain. Tweaking memory is one of not many things where FX cpus are really good


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 1, 2012)

Woomack said:


> Thanks but I think I will see them in some time at our local distribution. I think I could even find them somewhere but most samsungs are labeled as oem memory and there are no product numbers to check.
> For now I'm testing G.Skills on PSC that I got for ~50$ with shipping. Reached 2500 9-11-9 1.58-1.6V so can't complain. Tweaking memory is one of not many things where FX cpus are really good



I noticed that when I had a 8150, for a very brief time. Really good at handling high speed memory, but I was really disappointed with everything else.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 1, 2012)

getting some new gskills in a few cant wait to see how they perform.


----------



## revin (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> This is the best I could do with the Sammy's with 16GB installed. I'm sure with just 8GB, I could tighten the timings further, and move up to 2133. These speeds/timings seem to be quite stable too, as this system has been crunching all day with no problems,



Freaking Sweet

Thank you for the show!
Should I just give up on the 2133's and try 16Gb of these?
Hell it's the same price for 2x the ram!!!!!!!!!!!
I got till the 25th to return the Mushkins 
What to do............................


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2012)

revin said:


> Freaking Sweet
> 
> Thank you for the show!
> Should I just give up on the 2133's and try 16Gb of these?
> ...



I think the Mushkins are solid. I'm thinking that your board either doesn't like anything beyond 1866, or there are just timings that still need to be adjusted. I just mentioned it in your thread.
IF the Samsung work with your board, then they may be a better value, considering the cost vs. capacity.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2012)

What are the "Samsungs" I'm hearing about (link)?


----------



## Woomack (Feb 2, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I noticed that when I had a 8150, for a very brief time. Really good at handling high speed memory, but I was really disappointed with everything else.



Performance is really limited. It's good for memory testing and max clocks but I think it won't make much above 3000MHz as then you have to run with at least 3000 CPU-NB ( and not many boards have that multi except ASUS CHV ). My 8120 is saying big no to anything above 3100 CPU-NB and ~3080 is about max for tests ( at least on SS ).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227530
yesterday's result -> 3046.2MHz  , it's this set http://gskill.com/products.php?index=367

Now I'm waiting for Ivy for next ~2 months but I can't complain for BD as a daily rig 

@mastrdrver
new Samsung 30nm IC that are really cheap and are overclocking really good with low voltage -> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 2, 2012)

Woomack said:


> Performance is really limited. It's good for memory testing and max clocks but I think it won't make much above 3000MHz as then you have to run with at least 3000 CPU-NB ( and not many boards have that multi except ASUS CHV ). My 8120 is saying big no to anything above 3100 CPU-NB and ~3080 is about max for tests ( at least on SS ).
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227530
> yesterday's result -> 3046.2MHz  , it's this set http://gskill.com/products.php?index=367
> ...



Hahah nice sore speed


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone try the new crucial sets? I like the "flat" timings, 9-9-9-27, and I really like that the 8GB sticks have the exact same timings! That's pretty much unheard of for that density. It's usually one or two notches above the 4GB sets.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050001455%20600006130%20600006069%20600000261&IsNodeId=1&name=1.5V

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148563


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 2, 2012)

No, nobody has tried the 8GB sticks because everyone knows that TPUers do not have that kind of money. That's why they're here. 

On topic: Anyone got recommendations for the currently available 12GB kits for my 970? I think I have really good IMC on this one. Can drive 6 sticks to 1866 with only about 1.3v VVT. My 920 did have a good IMC, but couldn't do that.


----------

